# Help quick!!! '67 GTO stainless fuel line installation tomorrow



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Borrowing a friend's lift in the morning to install new lines. it occurred to me that we might have to take the gas tank out to make the job go easier. Of course we'd rather not. Comments?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Make sure the fuel level is low is all I can say.....whether you have to drive the wheels off it or just pump it out, take the level as low as you can.



Gas weighs about 7 lbs per gallon and is flammable for pete's sake be careful!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

pretty sure you need the tank in to run new lines to it but if it has to come out just two bolts in the rear that hold the straps, disconnect ground and sending unit wire
if you leave it in you will need to plug the fuel feed when you disconnect old line


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

The tank can stay installed if you're just running new fuel lines. You still want to get it down to less than 1/3 full regardless I'd say.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks. I was worried about room to install the lines. We did the tank while on ramps. The new stainless straps were too short so had to reuse the old straps. 
GTO Tank Slideshow by pjw1967 | Photobucket


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Agree with WhittP on the tank. Assuming it is the one piece fuel line, I don't think your challenge is with the tank. The fuel line runs through the frame in the front and above the frame in the back. I have not tried this with the body on the frame. Getting the line fished back enough to put the front through the frame in the front will be the trick here. Removing the old line can be a challenge as well. Most of the line is held in place by retaining clips for both fuel and brake lines. Easy to unclip. That said, there should be one retainer above the shock mount that is held on with a small flange bolt. It is about one inch to the right of the front mounting bolt - almost directly above the axle. I suspect getting at that from the under side could be fun. Again, I have not done this with the body on the frame - it could be easy and I don't know it.  Regards, Matt


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks. We should be on the lift by 1030 CDT. Will report later with photos.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Now that is a good looking gas tank. Very nice looking car too. Matt


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, Matt. I'll own it 20 years in July. As Harry Callahan said "a man's gotta know his limitations". Even on a lift I don't see how the fuel lines could be replaced. We not could see any way of not destroying the existing lines getting them out. If we took that gamble and then messed up putting the new ones in...well, that would define screwed. So we replaced the 22 year-old flexible rubber lines which were getting brittle and got out of there. Again, thanks to all for your comments. 
GTO Fuel Lines Slideshow by pjw1967 | Photobucket


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm just spitballing here, but what about running a steel braided line rather than a hard line? Would you be able to just fish it through the frame so to speak?


----------

